# Thunder Have Pieces To Make Push For Bosh



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Kevin Durant and Chris Bosh on the Thunder frontline together. By Feb. 18? Why not?
> 
> Oklahoma City is loaded. With talent. With picks. With cash. When pondering future seasons of a Thunder program that starts but doesn't end with Durant, visions surface of a serious Western Conference contender.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/features/art_garcia/01/17/bosh.thunder/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It would obviously help them tremendously, but Bosh is really just a rich mans version of Jeff Green. What the Thunder really need is a defensive presence who can rebound, block, and score a little on good percentages. Now, players like Bosh don't just fall out of the sky, so I'm not completely against this, but it isn't really an ideal fit.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I think OKC is actually in sneaky-good position to work out a sign and trade for Bosh this offseason. Allowing Toronto to create a huge trade exception by offering a package of something like Harden and a first or two, or Collison plus a low-salary guy and two firsts(depending on where the salary cap winds up) might interest the Raptors. Should that happen, shipping Jeff Green to Washington in another sign and trade for Brendan Haywood(to protect Bosh and Durant) would give you a fairly complete team that should be nationally relevant from day one.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^^^^^ 
Westbrook
Thabo
Durant
Bosh
Haywood

That's a top 4 team with a good bench.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What do they want Bosh for? Why do they want to add another jump shooter instead of a legitimate low post player?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if the thunder could get bosh for green and picks, that would make them a top 4 team in the west.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> if the thunder could get bosh for green and picks, that would make them a top 4 team in the west.


Agreed. I don't see it happening.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> It would obviously help them tremendously, but Bosh is really just a rich mans version of Jeff Green. What the Thunder really need is a defensive presence who can rebound, block, and score a little on good percentages. Now, players like Bosh don't just fall out of the sky, so I'm not completely against this, but it isn't really an ideal fit.


bosh has been a top 10 rebounder in the league this season along with scoring a lot at a good percentage. he isn't anything special as a shotblocker and is only an average defender but he would be a huge upgrade there.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> Agreed. I don't see it happening.


i don't see it happening either but jeff green and two picks somewhere in the 12-18 range is a decent enough package in return for bosh if toronto thinks he's definitely leaving. i'm not sure there's a team that could offer that level of talent and picks without also giving up big longterm salaries.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> What do they want Bosh for? Why do they want to add another jump shooter instead of a legitimate low post player?


.........Because he's the best player available at a position they need to upgrade? He's actually better than the vast majority of bigs at posting up, and an excellent rebounder to boot. Put him next to a real center for the first time in his career and that's a monstrous frontcourt with Bosh and Durant.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i don't see it happening either but jeff green and two picks somewhere in the 12-18 range is a decent enough package in return for bosh if toronto thinks he's definitely leaving. i'm not sure there's a team that could offer that level of talent and picks without also giving up big longterm salaries.


Bynum.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

rocketeer said:


> bosh has been a top 10 rebounder in the league this season along with scoring a lot at a good percentage. he isn't anything special as a shotblocker and is only an average defender but he would be a huge upgrade there.


I'm not saying that he wouldn't be a huge upgrade - he would help them tremendously. But, I think that there's other options that would better suit them. Oh, and Bosh's rebounding numbers are inflated quite a bit by his teammates, not saying that he is a bad rebounder, but he sure as hell wouldn't be pulling down ten a game in a different situation.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

GregOden said:


> Bynum.


Hopefully, that doesn't happen.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

GregOden said:


> Bynum.


i'd prefer green and two 1st round picks this year that will be late lottery or mid teens picks over bynum.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How would the spacing on the floor work with Durant and Bosh and Westbrook (and perhaps Harden)?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Bosh can shoot pretty well for a power forward or play inside, spacing shouldn't be any more of an issue than it is now with the Thunder.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

If they want Bosh can't they just sign him this summer? Not that they should, necessarily.

Winning the west is hard, it's been a decade of Spurs and Lakers with one Mavs year. A lot of 54-win teams with MVP candidates go out in the second round.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

jokeaward said:


> If they want Bosh can't they just sign him this summer? Not that they should, necessarily.
> 
> Winning the west is hard, it's been a decade of Spurs and Lakers with one Mavs year. A lot of 54-win teams with MVP candidates go out in the second round.


true. but san antonio has aged, and LA is aging. Now would be the time for a team to assert themselves in the west.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Problem is that Bosh is going to want Max money and you have to decide on Durant this season(whether you just exercise the option or you give him a max extension without waiting for the new CBA). Westbrook's going to come due after that So in 2011 you're going to have 45% of the cap into Bosh/Durant with Westbrook negoitiating a pretty substantial extension as well. Not all that familiar with the economics of the Thunder or their owners, but those guys don't look like Mark Cuban to me. Basketball wise there's no argument. Jeff Green is never going to be as good as Bosh or even close. Those picks they have are going to be pretty late too as I recall. I know they got them from teams who were trying to contend.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Why would the Thunder decline Durants' team option on next year and make him an unrestricted free agent when five franchises in destination cities(Knicks, Nets, Clips, Heat, Bulls) will all have max cap space this summer? I mean, I know it's tempting to destroy your leverage in retaining him just so you can pay him a max salary a year before you need to, but I doubt that's something OKC's seriously considering.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Why would the Thunder decline Durants' team option on next year and make him an unrestricted free agent when five franchises in destination cities(Knicks, Nets, Clips, Heat, Bulls) will all have max cap space this summer? I mean, I know it's tempting to destroy your leverage in retaining him just so you can pay him a max salary a year before you need to, but I doubt that's something OKC's seriously considering.


exercising the option is a given. he was questioning whether or not they would give him an extension or wait until the next year when he becomes a free agent which durant could potentially be unhappy with.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

rocketeer said:


> exercising the option is a given. he was questioning whether or not they would give him an extension or wait until the next year when he becomes a free agent which durant could potentially be unhappy with.


Ah, I see. It makes little sense to antagonize Durant, because all he has to do is sign a qualifying offer and any of those five teams I mentioned that miss out on Wade/Lebron/Bosh roll their cap space over another year. Additionally, Durant's hometown Wizards will have max space as well. You play hardball with third options looking for more money than they're worth, or at the very least when financial conditions are favorable to you. Considering the difficulty involved in recruiting/retaining top talent in a relatively sleepy midwest city, getting Durant's signature on a long-term deal are priorities 1, 2, and 3 for that franchise.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

they don't want bosh. they want amir johnson. amir johnson+jeff green+durant+thabo+westbrook is a scary starting 5.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

c_dog said:


> they don't want bosh. they want amir johnson. amir johnson+jeff green+durant+thabo+westbrook is a scary starting 5.


Traitor!:kitty:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Bosh wants to leave, it would make a lot of sense for Toronto to sign and trade him to OKC for Jeff Green.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

More likely than that: a trade of a couple future first round picks to the Heat for Michael Beasley.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If Bosh wants to leave, it would make a lot of sense for Toronto to sign and trade him to OKC for Jeff Green.


Did you read what you wrote? Jeff Green? Who the heck is Jeff Green and why would the Raptors want him? A glorified role player for one of the best big men in the league...are you kidding me?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

third team is needed. That team needs to help Thunder.

Example: Bosh for Bynum/Walton thru third team

if third team don't want to die for Thunder.

My proposal:

Westbrook for Bosh


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

HB said:


> Did you read what you wrote? Jeff Green? Who the heck is Jeff Green and why would the Raptors want him? A glorified role player for one of the best big men in the league...are you kidding me?



Don't show up in an nba forum if you don't know who jeff green is. 
Even as a non-thunder fan i know who jeff green is. jeff green is an explosive, athletic and talented prospect who can easily vye for a second or third option. Let's face it raps fans, you guys suck, keeping bosh will do nothing but drain your pockets and keep other key players from coming in to help out. 

my proposition. sign and trade harden, green and kristic for bosh.

OKC MUST NOT GIVE UP WESTBROOK, WESTBROOK IS A FUTURE ALL-STAR and i think that Bosh, Durant, and Westbrook will takeover as the best big 3. yes, move over boston and LA. 
2% chance it happens, but if it does...LOOK OUT, WORLD!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I know who Green is thank you, but you want to sell Green to the Raptors as the guy they trade their ex-franchise player for...come on now!


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

c_dog said:


> they don't want bosh. they want amir johnson. amir johnson+jeff green+durant+thabo+westbrook is a scary starting 5.


Ya, what the thunder really need is a bench player from the raptors. Having 2 4/3 tweeners will really help them beat the lakers.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thunder in my opinion need a C a shot bloacker to handle the paint.

Bosh is a nice addition but someone who can bang in the paint is what the Thunder desperately need. 
Camby wouldve been awesome. Or even Dalembert(one year contract). A shot blocking reblounder. 

Westbrook Sefolosha Harden and Durant are awesome to have on the perimeter. 
Ibaka and Collison are the right guys to take over at PF.

A Centre is desperately needed.


----------

